# Pacific N.W. millipedes



## Snipes (Dec 31, 2005)

What millipedes are in the PNW, especially Washington for me. There are some threads about centipedes, but not millipedes.


----------



## NiGHTS (Jan 2, 2006)

In terms of millipedes that you might keep as pets - there should be Tylobolus species around your area.  Here's a link to images and a discussion:
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=55710

I believe you should also have some of the flat pedes that are black with yellow dots along the sides.  Aside from those, there are sure to be plenty of julid and soil millipedes, but most of these aren't of much interest to collectors (although I personally think the common soil millipedes can be fun to watch and breed).


----------



## Empi (Jan 6, 2006)

I've seen a couple different kinds of milli's in here. I don't know the latin names are for them though. In the forest there are flat ones that are black with yellow spots once in a while I see really tiny grey milli's too. I know this doesn't help you much sorry.


----------



## morganbassis (May 19, 2010)

*yellow spotted millipede*

The millipede known as Haraphe haydeniana is a millipede with a flattened body. It reaches a maximum length of 40 mm and has a shiny black body with bright yellow patches on the outside portion of most segements. As with other millipedes, this millipede has two pairs of legs per body segment. Their movement is fairly slow.
This particular millipede secretes a dark fluid that has an odor similar to the almond extract used in cooking. Apparently this is a defensive manuveur. Millipedes also curl up in tight coils when threatened. As with other millipedes, Haraphe haydeniana is a vegetarian and scavenger. It tends to live in moist forests.


----------



## Travis K (May 19, 2010)

morganbassis said:


> The millipede known as Haraphe haydeniana is a millipede with a flattened body. It reaches a maximum length of 40 mm and has a shiny black body with bright yellow patches on the outside portion of most segements. As with other millipedes, this millipede has two pairs of legs per body segment. Their movement is fairly slow.
> This particular millipede secretes a dark fluid that has an odor similar to the almond extract used in cooking. Apparently this is a defensive manuveur. Millipedes also curl up in tight coils when threatened. As with other millipedes, Haraphe haydeniana is a vegetarian and scavenger. It tends to live in moist forests.


I have found those on the Olympic Peninsula.  Very nice, next time I get out that way I think I will try and collect a few.


----------



## cacoseraph (May 19, 2010)

i know in CA there is Hiltonius, Tylobolus, and Atopetholus for big pedes


you also might want to look into Motyxia and Xystocheir.  one fluoresces and one bioluminesces


----------



## zonbonzovi (May 19, 2010)

Top 2 are H. haydeniana, the last is a Nearctodesmid species that I find near streams.  Both are difficult to keep alive in captivity, but this year I'm having a bit more luck housing them with salamanders in a large storage bin with deep, moist substrate.  Weekly collection of forest detritus & the remains of the dead round out their diet.

Scratch that: the links aren't working.  Millies on page 1 & 2 here:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/49007985@N04/


----------



## super-pede (May 20, 2010)

morganbassis said:


> The millipede known as Haraphe haydeniana is a millipede with a flattened body. It reaches a maximum length of 40 mm and has a shiny black body with bright yellow patches on the outside portion of most segements. As with other millipedes, this millipede has two pairs of legs per body segment. Their movement is fairly slow.
> This particular millipede secretes a dark fluid that has an odor similar to the almond extract used in cooking. Apparently this is a defensive manuveur. Millipedes also curl up in tight coils when threatened. As with other millipedes, Haraphe haydeniana is a vegetarian and scavenger. It tends to live in moist forests.


Copy and paste?Seriously?

*S-P*


----------

